# Wine Installation

## Rapionator

Hi zusammen. Ich bin vor kurzem auf Gentoo umgestiegen. Ein Freund hat es bei mir eingerichtet und jetzt bräuchte ich dringend noch Wine damit ich Flash MX starten kann (oder gibt es da auch eine Ausweichmöglichkeit?). Ich kenne mich mit Gentoo nur sehr beschränkt aus. Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand Schritt für Schritt erklären könne wie ich Wine installiere und konfiguriere und was ich dazu alles brauche. (mit der englischen how-to hab ich es schon versucht, hat nicht geklappt. englisch ist auch nicht so meine stärke) Danke schonmal im Voraus.

mfg Rapi

----------

## ralph

Hi, also mit Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen überforderst du die Leute hier im Forum ein bischen. Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums ist es eher bei konkreten Problemen zu helfen. 

Sag uns doch mal, was du bisher versucht hast und wo die Probleme liegen, ich denke, dann kommen wir eher weiter.

Und um wine erstmal zu installieren sollte ein emerge wine genügen.

Habe gerade noch folgendes gefunden:

http://www.linuxcompatible.org/cdetail10286.html

----------

## Inte

Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so einer der auf google verweist, aber Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitungen findest Du zur Genüge.  :Wink: 

Die Installation von wine solltest Du doch noch hinbekommen:

```
emerge wine
```

Wenn Du beim Einrichten an einer bestimmten Stelle Probleme hast, dann kannst Du ja hier die Fehlermeldung posten bzw. detailiert beschreiben was nicht funktioniert.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Hier ist ein kleines HowTo wie ich Diablo II unter wine installiert habe.

----------

## ralph

Hier noch ein paar Links die helfen sollten:

http://www.flashbattle.de/forumv2/thread.php?threadid=1026

http://www.pl-berichte.de/t_programme/wine/wine.html

http://www.linux-wine.de/

----------

## schally

@ inte: zu deinem LoD-How to... ist eigentlich der crk pflicht oda gehts auch wenn ich die cd nehme und die halt vorher mounte?

----------

## Inte

 *schally wrote:*   

> gehts auch wenn ich die cd nehme und die halt vorher mounte?

 Nur mit dem neuen wineX  :Mad: 

Der Kopierschutz kann nur mit einem von Transgaming lizensierten Binary richtig erkannt und als valid erkannt werden. Deswegen kostet winex auch was  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ich vergaß! Inzwischen heißt das Ding ja "cedega"

----------

## Rapionator

Ok danke für die Hilfe. Hab jetzt noch ne Frage. Ich habe auf dem pc kein windows, kann ich mir die benötigten dlls etc irgendwo downloaden oder wie mache ich das?

----------

## Inte

Bei meinen Versuchen hab ich nie irgendwelche DLLs gebraucht. Die Windows-API wird ja von wine mitgebracht.

----------

## Rapionator

```

bash-2.05b# wine /disc/programme/mirc/mirc.exe

Invalid path L"c:\\Windows" for L"windows" directory: does not exist.

Perhaps you have not properly edited your Wine configuration file (/root/.wine/config)

```

```

[Drive C]

"Path" = "windows"

"Type" = "hd"

"Label" = "MS-DOS"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

```

Und sieht der c: in der config aus. Ein Verzeichniss "windows" habe ich unter /windows erstellt. aber irgendwie will es nicht.[/code]

----------

## psyqil

Erste Leseempfehlung: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11#doc_chap1

Unter .wine/fake_windows sollte sich Wines Windowsverzeichnis befinden, brauchst Du nicht selber anlegen...aber wo kommt denn das "L" in Deiner Fehlermeldung her?

----------

## Rapionator

Keine Ahnung woher das L kommt. Kann ich den Desctop und die Einstellungen von root für einen User übernehmen? Mag nicht alles nochmal einstellen.

----------

## schally

scheiss winex wi**ser... klaun den source von wine und machen scheiss kommerziellen bullshit daraus... *bäh* *bäh* *würg*

PS: thx @ inte

----------

## Linuxpeter

@Raptionator

Schau dir mal "CrossOver Office" an, ist zwar auch kommerziell,

doch dort laufen bereits viele Windows-Applikationen, unter anderem auch

DreamWeaver MX und Flash MX.

http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/download_trial

----------

## Rapionator

Und die 40$ lohnen sich??? würd ja erstmal gerne mein wine zum laufen kriegen...

----------

## ugus

 *Quote:*   

> Und die 40$ lohnen sich???

 

Nach meiner Meinung absolut neiiiin.

 *Quote:*   

>  würd ja erstmal gerne mein wine zum laufen kriegen...

 

Gute Idee ..

----------

## psyqil

 *Rapionator wrote:*   

> Kann ich den Desctop und die Einstellungen von root für einen User übernehmen? Mag nicht alles nochmal einstellen.

 Prinzipiell bestimmt...welchen Desktop hast denn Du? Kopier doch mal alles, was nach .kde und/oder .gnome/.gconf aussieht in Dein Userverzeichnis und setz den Benutzer...

----------

## Rapionator

Ich benutze KDE 3.2

----------

## Rapionator

Nur so nebenbei, was hab ich denn bei der Wine Konfig falsch gemacht oder was fehlt noch?

----------

## psyqil

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ich den Desctop und die Einstellungen von root für einen User übernehmen?

 Ohne Gewähr, Bitte 'user' entsprechend ersetzen!

```
# cp -r .kde* /home/user/

# chown -R  user:users /home/user/kde*
```

 *Quote:*   

> Nur so nebenbei, was hab ich denn bei der Wine Konfig falsch gemacht oder was fehlt noch?

 Nur so nebenbei, hast Du irgendwo erwähnt, was Du daran überhaupt geändert hast?  :Twisted Evil:  Wenn Du keine zusätzlichen Laufwerke einbinden willst, brauchst Du erstmal nichts ändern, der Rest kommt später...

----------

## Rapionator

 *Rapionator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b# wine /disc/programme/mirc/mirc.exe
> ...

 

Da hab ich doch schonmal gesagt was ich gemacht habe. Musst du sonst noch was wissen?

----------

## psyqil

Ok, war schon spät...also mein Tip: 

```
rm -rf .wine/

wine

wine mirc616.exe

cd .wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/mIrc

wine mirc.exe
```

Hat bei mir gerade geklappt, wenn Du bequemeren Zugriff auf das fake_windows möchtest, mach Dir doch 'nen Symlink  :Razz: 

Alternativ könnte auch mkdir ~/.wine/windows oder "Path" = "~/windows" helfen...

Edit: emerge irssi  :Very Happy:  SCNR

----------

